# Unsure of my level and what to play next



## ifiwereu (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am not sure if I'm a beginner, intermediate or advanced level. Here are the links to performances of my playing. I'm shy about putting my face on the Internet. I played the pieces into the piano which plays back the performance. Any feedback or critique will be greatly appreciated. Please suggest some pieces for me to tackle next. Thanks in advance.

Fugue 2 in C minor Johann Sebastian Bach Fuga 2





Fur Elise




 




Handel's Hallelujah Chorus (played from memory after memorizing the written score)





Prelude in E minor Op. 28. No. 4 Fredrick Chopin





Maple Leaf Rag by Scott Joplin (played from memory after repetitive reading score) 





Waltz in C-sharp minor Op. 64, No. 2 Fredrick Chopin 





Ave Maria solo piano (this rendition is different...what do you observe?)


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Try to play some Mozart or Brahams.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I agree with pcnog11's suggestion of Mozart or Brahms. Since you seem to enjoy pieces in minor keys, you might want to take a look at Mozart's Fantasia in D Minor. Its level of difficulty is approximately the same as the Bach fugue and Chopin waltz that you've been playing.


----------



## bluemooze (Oct 5, 2013)

I think your Youtube videos need to show you playing live. Really can't tell how you play from midi playback. Sorry.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bluemooze said:


> I think your Youtube videos need to show you playing live. Really can't tell how you play from midi playback. Sorry.


Firm first post bluemooze, are you a experienced player?
Welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe some Hanon.


----------



## ifiwereu (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks Francis...bluemooze, I have a piano that saves whatever is played into it...like I said, I'm not comfortable with putting myself playing in video over the net. They are all me!! I have the Hanon book....haven't picked it up in years....will do!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

ifiwereu said:


> I'm not comfortable with putting myself playing in video over the net.


You don't have to show your face. Just do what you did for the Joplin and Handel pieces and aim the camera at the side so we can at least see your hands and your technique. If you're looking for evaluation I would say you are an intermediate level player. You can obviously play beyond "beginners" stuff from kids books but are probably not "advanced" enough to tackle all of Chopin's Etudes.

As far as things to learn. I would say learn what you like and feel comfortable learning. I took Piano Lessons for 4 years when I was a kid and I could play stuff like Fur Elise and Moonlight Sonata. Had I stuck with it and not switched to guitar I would have one day tried to learn something like Chopin's Op. 49 Fantasie in F minor because that's a work that resonated greatly with me.

My advise to other musicians has always been to find things that resonate with you personally and then not only learn them but study and absorb them. Work on dynamics and phrasing. Listen to other players and hear the things that make them individual and the things that stand out to you.

If I listen to a work I love like Chopin's Op. 49 that I mentioned and listen to recordings from some of my favorite players like Claudio Arrau, Murray Perahia, Artur Rubinstein and Samson Francios, I will hear 4 completely different renditions that are entirely individual. Being able to hear those differences, being able to pick characteristics that you enjoy from each and draw your own interpretations are the things that make you stand out as a player. To me that's how you become better and grow into your own as a player.

Others may disagree but that's how I feel.


----------



## ifiwereu (Nov 18, 2016)

A friend of mine told me to listen to Vladmir Horowitz...what a powerhouse!! It's also true that every pianist has subtle nuances, personal interpretations and dynamics that announces their unique voices!!! The thing is we listen to players attempting to sound like them only to arrive a unique hybrid of theirs and ours. I'm realizing that it's not about playing the right notes. Their dynamics and attack etc!


----------

